

Just released: The Little Manual of API Design [pdf] - icefox
http://chaos.troll.no/~shausman/api-design/api-design.pdf
Along with opening the Qt repository they have put up a wiki page (http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/pages/ApiDesignPrinciples) on API design and released Jasmine's book.
======
icefox
Along with opening the Qt repository Trolltech/Nokia has put up a wiki page
(<http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/pages/ApiDesignPrinciples>) on API design and
released Jasmine's book. Very nice!

